# My new premie!



## EmilyZ2012 (Oct 28, 2016)

One of my first fresheners started off kidding season 11 days before her due date with a baby boy, weighing in at 6 pounds. He will be 3 days old at the end of the day. He is in the house until he is stronger and can keep his body temperature up. I'm milking mom to bottle feed him and he's doing really well! I take him out to visit her once a day.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful little guy! Congrats! Glad he's doing well


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Love his ears!! Did you give selenium?


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

So cute! Congrats! That's great you let him see his momma


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

He's adorable! Hopefully his poor little legs will straighten soon. Is he breathing OK?


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

He sure is a handsome little guy. I love that you have him in a onsie and diaper. :-D


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Pretty little boy! Great that he is eating well. Definitely get some selenium into him - see HappyBleats post on "cyrus". Congrats.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What a cutie! 

Definitely dose him and the doe with selenium if you haven't already!

Also curious to hear how his breathing is? A lot of folks give Dexamethasone (steroid to help the lungs develop since those are the last thing to finish in-utero) and begin on antibiotics right away (since the undeveloped lungs are susceptible to pneumonia). 

B-Complex injections may also help him become more alert & active.

So glad he is doing well at 3 days old - he really is handsome! Is Mama receptive to his visits?


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

He's so super adorable!! Congratulation!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.

Give some Bo-se


----------



## EmilyZ2012 (Oct 28, 2016)

He did get selenium. His breathing seems fine to me. I hadn't even thought of that being a potential problem. Would LA-200 be ok for preventing pneumonia? I'm guessing dexamethasone is a prescription? I don't have any. His mom is very attentive to him when I bring him out. She immediately starts licking him.


----------



## EmilyZ2012 (Oct 28, 2016)

There is already visible improvement in his joints. The top picture is yesterday morning and the bottom is now.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

He is looking a lot better. :thumbup: and I too love his ears


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Definite improvement in his pasterns!!!

Dex is indeed a prescription from a vet. If you haven't noticed any labored breathing at all, I would just be very aware and if anything changes take a rectal temperature and/or get him on antibiotics right away. LA-200 may work but here are much better antibiotics for pneumonia.


----------



## EmilyZ2012 (Oct 28, 2016)

Ok, thanks for the info! I keep a very close eye on breathing and check his temp every 4 hours. So far, so good! He has been bouncing around the room since 8:30 this morning! I think he's doing very well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

That's great! Does he try to nurse his dam when you take him out for visits? Any hopes of him being reunited full time when he is stronger?


----------



## EmilyZ2012 (Oct 28, 2016)

Yes, he does nurse when taken to her. I'm really hoping I can put him back in the barn with her full time. She does well with him and cries all night for him.


----------



## AmyJoe (Jun 10, 2015)

He's super cute. I hope he continues doing good and gets to be with momma again soon.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

That is so sweet. I hope he continues to do well. Does he have a name yet?


----------



## EmilyZ2012 (Oct 28, 2016)

Thank you everyone! He just gets better every day! He's so active and acts just like a regular kid at this point! He doesn't have a name yet. We were given many suggestions, but I haven't really liked them. I personally like Amos and some of my brothers really like Fitz.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad all is better.

I like the name Amos.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I like Amos too!


----------



## EmilyZ2012 (Oct 28, 2016)

I think we're good in the leg department! The popular vote in our house for names was Fitz, so that's what we went with.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

I like Fitz!! He's precious!! :-D


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks good.


----------

